# Volvo S40 or Audi A4?



## Patch (8 Oct 2008)

Any opinions?
Would get a higher spec Volvo 06 but an Audi would hold value more than a Volvo. Am I right? 
Looked at a S40 at weekend but had 130K on clock (06 car) which turned me off.


----------



## Caveat (8 Oct 2008)

*Re: Volvo S40 or Audi A4??*

The A4 is I would say a better car in almost every way.  The only real advantage that the S40 would have is reliability.  

Depending on how you look at it, the A4 can maybe be seen as it bit "lairy" by some whereas the S40 is "different".

I like the S40 though I have to say.


----------



## Patch (8 Oct 2008)

*Re: Volvo S40 or Audi A4??*

Thanks Caveat.
Torn between the two..like the idea of owning an 06 (Volvo) as opposed to a 05 (audi) for the same money.


----------



## FutureProof (8 Oct 2008)

*Re: Volvo S40 or Audi A4??*

Well you would be right in thinking that the Audi is more likely to hold its value


----------



## Patch (9 Oct 2008)

*Re: Volvo S40 or Audi A4??*

Any other opinions???

Would love to hear from other S40 drivers.


----------



## Bob_tg (9 Oct 2008)

Many moons ago, I had the same predicament, so I brought them both for a test drive.  That settled it for me.  One car felt great...one didn't.


----------



## eltel1979 (9 Oct 2008)

There's no doubt that Audi will hold a better resale price over the years but I have to say I bought a high spec 2005 Volvo S40 1.8 petrol recently and although it lacks a bit of punch its a beauty of a car inside and to me thats the most important. The leather seats are the most comfortable I have experienced and the layout of the Radio/Phone/Aircon panel is easy to operate. The Audis can be very bland and dull inside although they have improved. Value for money the Volvo easily wins it for me.


----------



## Patch (9 Oct 2008)

Thank for the replies.

Thats just what I wanted to hear eltel1979

The Volvo it is!!


----------



## gebbel (9 Oct 2008)

Bob_tg said:


> Many moons ago, I had the same predicament, so I brought them both for a test drive. That settled it for me. One car felt great...one didn't.


 
So which one felt great?


----------



## gebbel (9 Oct 2008)

Patch said:


> Thank for the replies.
> 
> Thats just what I wanted to hear eltel1979
> 
> The Volvo it is!!


 
I was just about to give a similar glowing tribute to the Audi but if you have already made up your mind (based on one posters opinion?) is there any point!?


----------



## amgd28 (9 Oct 2008)

I must second eltel1979. I never felt that the Audi was up to much when you look at the interior. I'm sure they may be a better drviers car perhaps, but to me the interior of the S40 SE makes a major difference. Face it, when you are driving you are not on a racetrack most of the time, you are in traffic. Comfort and extras on the interior do make a  difference, and on that basis I chose the S40. Have to say 18 months on and I still feel like I'm getting into a new car. The most comfortable car I have ever driven, and I think I saw recently that it is now one of the most reliable saloons around.

Would definitely recommend


----------



## Patch (10 Oct 2008)

Gebbel
Contrary to your opinion I did not base my opinion solely on a posters opinion. I was swinging with the S40 when I wrote the opening post so therefore was glad to hear good reviews of it.
Thanks everyone who made helpful contributions.


----------



## eggerb (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Volvo S40 or Audi A4??*

Always think of Volvos as a bit "old manish". An A4 for me any day.


----------



## z101 (10 Oct 2008)

The climate control in the S40 is superb and the layout very ergonomic. The argument of the Audi holding its value should be calculated more minutely. The Audi's are way over priced to begin with so chances are you may be losing more money over the period of ownership. S40 is very relaible and of course very safe with built in ESP which is an expensive extra in other cars not to speak of the other high spec extras given.


----------



## Ed054 (11 Oct 2008)

Ceatharlach said:


> The climate control in the S40 is superb and the layout very ergonomic. The argument of the Audi holding its value should be calculated more minutely. The Audi's are way over priced to begin with so chances are you may be losing more money over the period of ownership. S40 is very relaible and of course very safe with built in ESP which is an expensive extra in other cars not to speak of the other high spec extras given.


The Audi also has ESP as standard so I don;t see where you are going with your argument.
I bought my first Audi 3 years ago.
Great car less equipment then the Volvo but given the choice now I would go for the Audi without question


----------



## amgd28 (11 Oct 2008)

Ed054 said:


> Great car less equipment then the Volvo but given the choice now I would go for the Audi without question



Of course you would. Otherwise you might have to question your original judgement, which none of us like doing. 
That's why one consistently sees polaraised and intransigent views across every walk of life, from the workplace to international politics.


----------



## z101 (11 Oct 2008)

Ed054 said:


> The Audi also has ESP as standard so I don;t see where you are going with your argument.
> I bought my first Audi 3 years ago.
> Great car less equipment then the Volvo but given the choice now I would go for the Audi without question


 


Thats a general comment about the S40, I did not say it was not on the Audi. My opinion of Audi was before this if you read it properly.


----------

